
Tech companies are laying their own undersea cables - burkaman
https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/10/daily-chart-4?fsrc=rss
======
zodPod
Wow economist.com is a joke. The article is written poorly and then, if I want
to read the full article, I have to subscribe? I'll move on.

